# Jalapeno Cheddar Smokies  ( Canadian Smokies)



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello, I gave this to a member looking for Jalapeno Cheddar Smokies ( Canadian Smokies) .  Here is one that I use and still tinker with. I use it for venison pork mix and 25-35lb batches at a time, I broke this down for smaller batches. You can check. it out see what you think change meat etc. 

 Jalapeno Cheddar smokie.

5lbs recipe     60/40 mix                     

- 3 lbs course grind venison ( I use 3/8 plate) 

- 2 lb course ground pork shoulder / boston butt with the fat no skin I do trim fat from it) . 

- 1 Tbsp Kosher or course sea salt  

- ½  Tbsp sugar 

- 1 Tbsp Ground black pepper ( white  works if you don’t want to see black specks)

_- 1 Tbsp Garlic Powder / or minced/crushed garlic clove ( to taste I prefer fresh 1-clove 5lb min)_

- 1 Tbsp Paprika ( sweet, mild, Hot. I like hot) also for color

- 1 tsp onion powder - optional  ( I like this in ours depending on the smokie mix)

- 1 tsp mace – optional ( I put it in when I make plain smokies)

- 1/4 - 1 tsp cayenne or to taste. Great w/Jalapenos 

- 1  cumin - optional.

- 1 tsp  marjoram  opt. ( I put it in)

- ½ Tbsp  mustard seeds opt.

- 1/2 c dry powdered skim milk powder (Soy powder could work)

- 1 tsp Instacure #1 / Prague powder

- 1 lb old or extra old cheddar ( I freeze mine. Then thaw and it crumbles nice. or cubed up small 1/4x1/4)

- 3-4 Jalapenos fine choped / diced or to taste.

 -1 cups ice cold water

 - 29-32 mm csg or your preference 32-35mm works rinsed and soaked

- I also do 1 lb of bacon raw and diced into mix.

Mix all ingredients together. ( I do a small patty fry test)  when happy with taste and consistency stuff in stuffer and fill csgs. Hang to dry and form pellicle, then smoke for 1-2 hrs. min Cold (or your taste).   Then continue with heat until IT is 152. Pull out and a quick water bath to stop cooking. Hang to bloom. Try not to eat all of them while hanging before wrapping. 

We make Jalapeno Cheddar w/ Bacon, Mozza Bacon, Swiss Bacon, Monteray Jack bacon and Plain smokies, That is why the optional ingredients on the list. Each batch is just a little different so it is up to your own taste. I have played around with this recipe and you can as well to suit your own tastes. If you like it let me know Thx. Charlie


----------



## whistech (Feb 8, 2017)

Charlie, thanks for posting your recipe.    It looks good and I've bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 8, 2017)

This sounds great.  Easy to change also.

Saved, thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting it.

It sounds very good!

Al


----------

